

The US Director of National Intelligence Perjured Himself.  Do We Care? - jacktmap
https://www.truthmapping.com/map/1404/

======
hackerjam
yes we do.

but like most people who are enraged by the lack of accountability at the top,
i feel powerless to do anything about it. except maybe bitch about it on sites
like hn, but what good does that do... other than to get you flagged as a
rabble rouser or banished from sight/site.

i looked at the map but before i start agreeing and critiquing, what are we
supposed to be doing here. sure i understand the endpoint, but it feels out of
context. i'm not sure how to use or follow it? can you give us a walk though?

